

TextMateVim - The beauty of TextMate meets the power of Vim - philc
https://github.com/philc/textmatevim

======
bigfudge
this is great. I've never been able to face plunging into Vim or Emacs because
of the inevitable (if short term) loss in productivity... this looks like a
nice way in.

